# Limp tail?



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

One of my females tails went completely limp? She doesn't use it at all but she seems completely healthy otherwise. It's been like this for a little while now


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She may have a pinched nerve, nerve damage, or partial paralysis from a small break in the tail. If it's not harming her, I would just leave it be. 

Just keep an eye on her, in case it's something progressive. If her hind end starts getting limp or paralyzed, then it's going to be a problem.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

It doesn't harm her, and nothing has progressed. She gets around just find, she just steps on her tail and it gets dragged around quite often.
My only concern is that she is due to give birth in the next couple days. But she had no troubles urinating or defecating so I can't imagine it being a problem with her.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't breed her again if she survives this litter. It might be inheritable, or it might cause birthing problems since it's nerve damage in the pelvic area.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you Rhasputin... I don't plan on breeding her again. I guess it could be inheritable however I haven't seen anything from her previous litter. Her tail hasn't always been like this, I'm guessing she must have done something to it playing around.
I've thought about birthing problems and I sure hope there isn't any. I'd be devastated to lose her!! I really do think she will be okay, keep your fingers crossed for her please


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes. Try to keep a close eye on her. Hopefully there is only damage to her tail, and not to her pelvis. 
But if you see that she's having trouble birthing, you might have to step in.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm hoping the same for her sake. What do you mean by stepping in? Do you suggest a nanny? I currently have her housed with one of her daughters


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If there is any pelvic damage, then she may get a baby stuck half way. Hopefully not.
But if that does happen, the best thing to do is not hesitate, and try putting some oil on it and actually help by pulling it out. :?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Possible that a baby is pushing on the nerve, if she is close to giving birth.

I second what Rhas said, keep an eye on her. If she manages to give birth and after 4-5 weeks still has no tail movement, may be worth amputating in case she traumatises it. Though this is much less likely if she still has feeling in the tail - what happens when you pinch it? Does she notice?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*Rhasputin*
Yikes! Okay, I can do that if that is to happen. Do you suggest a nanny with her? She was a wonderful mother on her own with her last litter. I know she does not _need_ one but it may help her.
*Kallan*
I know it's not a baby pushing on the nerve, and I think it will be the same after she gives birth. How would you amputate a mouse tail? That doesn't sound like something I'd want to do. Myself anyway.
I just gave her a light pinch and there was no reaction, I guess she has no feeling through her whole tail than!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She should be fine keeping the tail, but you might not want to giver her a wheel. It might get pinched in the wheel, and she'll hurt herself since there seems to be no feeling in it.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Well... Good news! She has successfully delivered 13 healthy bubs and she is looking great herself! She is doing a great job at being a momma as I knew she would be and the nanny is doing a really good job of giving mom a break and keeping the nest clean and warm.
Her tail is still limp, I kinda figured it would be though. Unless it ever effects her living or causes her pain I think she will just forever have a limp tail!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great news! I have been following this thread off and on today not really having anything to add...I'm curious to know if she regains use of the tail, so let us know!

Thirteen is a pretty huge litter and I'm not surprised, I guess, that there was a problem.

And BTW, congratulations!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Moustress! I don't think she'll ever regain use of her tail but I do hope that I am wrong!!

It is a larger litter... her last was 9. I plan on culling the litter down to a smaller litter though. I only peeked and counted tonight because I don't want to stress her out even though she is very tame, loves to be handled and doesn't mind me touching her babies.


----------

